# Tux #2



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, we had a black and white barn cat that I just loved named Tux. He went missing a bit over a month ago - maybe closer to 2 months. He was such a sweety and so good with the baby goats and what not. So I decided to get a new cat. It was a spayed female - pretty - but she is farrel. I see her periodically when she comes up for food - but not all that oftem - yet the food is always gone.

Well - I really really miss Tux following me around, helping with chores, and being in the barn. He always let me know when something wasn't right. I wanted a male kitten and didn't want to pay for him since he would be a barn cat and I can do the neuter myself. So I have looked a couple times on Craigslist and found this little guy.










Funny enough, they call him Tux and he already knows his name - so it was ment to be.

I went this morning to copy the pic from craigslist and the ad was gone - so she emailed me the pic and the pic of his brother who is available (last one in the litter and needs a home) - Now HOW ON EARTH can I refuse this little bugger also???










So we will see if I come home with one or both - but hey - least I won't have ground moles or mice - LOL!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, they sure are nice to have around to keep down the mice population. Ours even get a gopher occasionally, birds to although they dont seem to like magpies. The only bad thing about having a female cat is that they keep having litters of kittens unless they get fxed-but we have found that it is not really worth it to pay to have them fixed since we live right by a high way and figure the moment we get them fixed they'll go get hit by a car.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

cute... I like the tounge


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

redneck_acres - I hear ya about paying to spay - it never fails.... you spay, vaccinate, and worm $200.00 later and within a month they are "gone". That is why I like the males. Meds cost me $10.00, do the neuter myself (was a surgical tech for 8 years) and then worm. I don't vaccinate the barn cats.

I just told the lady that I will bring both home - I am such a sucker!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable.....


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

cute!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How cute. I have to say I never do anything to my outside cats. I do and they are gone. My problem is the hawks. They take them so fast.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

We have eagles here and hawks. But we heard the coyotes alot and a mountain lion one night - so I bet that is what happened.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww....I don't blame you one bit for getting both.

It's a shame but around here cats are a dime a dozen...and having tom's is the way to go, I've seen the farmer up the road do neuters on them as well, takes a steady hand and heavy gloves...he does his piglets the same way! They're more po'd about being held down!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I still do it surgically and under anestesia - but it only takes me about 3 minutes from start to finish and then about 15 minutes to wake up if that!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Aw! Congrats! They are cute!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on getting Tux and his bro. Oh yes, certainly meant to be with the same name, and his bro too for that matter, for being so darn funny! :shades:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

aw man, they are so cute. thats amazing that his name is tux, it is meant to be  

we neuter out shed cats (mousers) with either a knife or a green ring. I've never anaethetised them for it though. 

I'm itching to get a pedigree cat though ... my boss breeds pedigree cats (singapure, siamese and oriental) and so I am involved in the breeding, and SHOWING of them. I'd love to get one, but I dont know if I want to get a breeding queen or just a neuter/spay to start with. And what breed ... I love the Turkish Angora but there arent any in Australia. I love the Egyptian Mau and I'd LOVE to get a breeding queen ... but they start at $1800 :shocked: YIKES! A friend has a GORGEOUS Devon Rex male for sale, he would be a neuter but he is to die for, he is so loving, but he's priced at $500 ... :scratch: can I justify that? lol probably not. I'll just keep dreaming ...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW  I'm a major sucker for a kitty!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

They are so cute! I love the little black one though! Ever since my first cat I've been a sucker for any black cat. It definitely had to be meant to be though since his name was already Tux. I think it was a hint. :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Just an update on the barn kitties.

Friday I went and picked them up. T2 (tux #2) is a little love bug and Flick (the pure black one) is a little skiddish but also lovey. They both have BAD URI. Flick's one eye is swollen and weeping, both have clear discharge and also sneezing. I have been doing warm compresses on the one's eye, giving pen injections, and have a call into the vet to either get some clavamox suspension or see if I can use the oxytetracycline that I have (LA 200).

Anyway, so hubby didn't see them on Friday. Saturday there was someone at the house to get their goatie, and he walked into the barn and almost stepped on T2. Ok - so he saw one.... nothing said. Phew!

Then later that day with EVERYONE at the house, he walks in with Flick (thinking that it was the same one - as I laughed and grinned).

Then on Sunday, our friend who spent the weekend with us brought Flick up to the house to have me look at his eye. Well when Tony came back in the house, Flick screamed outside and screamed and screamed. Well I had to go to the marina to pick up the others for breakfast and when I came back - my DEAR husband had Flick IN the HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He said that he wouldn't be quiet so he brought Flick in so that momma Zena could take care of him. He had a blanket and everything out for this kitten :shrug: :shrug: 

So then he tells me to go get the other one so that he will have company in the house :doh: So I went out and got T2 and hubby never said anything about being upset :slapfloor:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

:ROFL: 

thank you Allison, you just made my day :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

:ROFL: :ROFL: 

That TOTALLY brightened my day!!!


----------

